# ايات من الكتاب المقدس عن الأطمئنان.(scream man)



## scream man (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*:17_1_34[1]::17_1_34[1]:
ايات من الكتاب المقدس عن الأطمئنان.


"انْتَظِرِ الرَّبَّ. لِيَتَشَدَّدْ وَلْيَتَشَجَّعْ قَلْبُكَ، وَانْتَظِرِ الرَّبَّ" (سفر المزامير 27: 14)


"لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ، وَأُبَارِكُكَ" (سفر التكوين 26: 24)

"تَشَدَّدُوا وَتَشَجَّعُوا. لاَ تَخَافُوا وَلاَ تَرْهَبُوا وُجُوهَهُمْ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ سَائِرٌ مَعَكَ. لاَ يُهْمِلُكَ وَلاَ يَتْرُكُكَ" (سفر التثنية 31: 6)

"كُنْ مُتَشَدِّدًا، وَتَشَجَّعْ جِدًّا لِكَيْ تَتَحَفَّظَ لِلْعَمَلِ حَسَبَ كُلِّ الشَّرِيعَةِ.. لاَ تَمِلْ عَنْهَا يَمِينًا وَلاَ شِمَالاً لِكَيْ تُفْلِحَ حَيْثُمَا تَذْهَبُ" (سفر يشوع 1: 7)

تَشَدَّدْ وَتَشَجَّعْ! لاَ تَرْهَبْ وَلاَ تَرْتَعِبْ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مَعَكَ حَيْثُمَا تَذْهَبُ" (سر يشوع 1: 9)


"حِينَئِذٍ تُفْلِحُ إِذَا تَحَفَّظْتَ لِعَمَلِ الْفَرَائِضِ وَالأَحْكَامِ الَّتِي أَمَرَ بِهَا الرَّبُّ.. تَشَدَّدْ وَتَشَجَّعْ لاَ تَخَفْ وَلاَ تَرْتَعِبْ" (سفر أخبار الأيام الأول 22: 13)

"تَشَدَّدْ وَتَشَجَّعْ وَاعْمَلْ. لاَ تَخَفْ وَلاَ تَرْتَعِبْ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ الإِلهَ إِلهِي مَعَكَ. لاَ يَخْذُلُكَ وَلاَ يَتْرُكُكَ حَتَّى تُكَمِّلَ كُلَّ عَمَلِ خِدْمَةِ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ" (سفر أخبار الأيام الأول 28: 20)
:17_1_34[1]::17_1_34[1]:
:act19:اطمائنوا لأن اله حميكوا:act19:
(scream man)*​


----------



## staregypt (24 أكتوبر 2011)

حلوين جدا
ربنا يباركك
:t39::t39::t39:
​


----------



## scream man (10 نوفمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> حلوين جدا
> ربنا يباركك
> :t39::t39::t39:
> ​


* شكـــرا" لك *
* ربنا يبركـــك*
* ........*​


----------



## as-alasuwte (10 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك اعمالك​


----------



## النهيسى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراا جدااا
للآيات الجميله
سلام المسيح​


----------



## Pure Smile (10 نوفمبر 2011)

"تَشَدَّدْ وَتَشَجَّعْ وَاعْمَلْ. لاَ تَخَفْ وَلاَ تَرْتَعِبْ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ الإِلهَ إِلهِي مَعَكَ. لاَ يَخْذُلُكَ وَلاَ يَتْرُكُكَ حَتَّى تُكَمِّلَ كُلَّ عَمَلِ خِدْمَةِ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ

امــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين


----------



## scream man (12 نوفمبر 2011)

as-alasuwte قال:


> ربنا يبارك اعمالك​



* شكـــرا" لك *
* ربنا يبركـــك*
* ........*​


----------



## scream man (12 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكراا جدااا
> للآيات الجميله
> سلام المسيح​



* شكـــرا" لك *
* ربنا يبركـــك*
* ........*​


----------



## scream man (12 نوفمبر 2011)

Pure Smile قال:


> "تَشَدَّدْ وَتَشَجَّعْ وَاعْمَلْ. لاَ تَخَفْ وَلاَ تَرْتَعِبْ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ الإِلهَ إِلهِي مَعَكَ. لاَ يَخْذُلُكَ وَلاَ يَتْرُكُكَ حَتَّى تُكَمِّلَ كُلَّ عَمَلِ خِدْمَةِ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ
> 
> امــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين



* شكـــرا" لك *
* ربنا يبركـــك*
* ........*​


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*جميلة جدا تسلم الايادي  اجت بوقتها هذه الايات لانني قلقة من موضوع ما وغير مطمئنة  فعلا ارتاحيت من قريتها واطمئنيت انه الرب لايتركنا مهما كانت  الظروف فهو معنا الف شكر*


----------



## scream man (13 نوفمبر 2011)

D@RK LEGEND قال:


> شكرا ربنا يباركك


*شكـــرا" لك *
* ربنا يبركـــك*
* ........*​


----------



## scream man (13 نوفمبر 2011)

منتهى ابشارة قال:


> *جميلة جدا تسلم الايادي  اجت بوقتها هذه الايات لانني قلقة من موضوع ما وغير مطمئنة  فعلا ارتاحيت من قريتها واطمئنيت انه الرب لايتركنا مهما كانت  الظروف فهو معنا الف شكر*


*شكـــرا" لك *
* ربنا يبركـــك*
* ........*​


----------



## scream man (23 نوفمبر 2011)

* شكـــرا" لك *
* ربنا يبركـــك*
* ........*​


----------



## scream man (2 ديسمبر 2011)

:fun_lol:


----------

